# 5.1 Setup guide recommendation



## veez (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi everyone. Please can you direct me to a guide on how to setup my AV. I have followed Audyssey step by step using 8 positions, changed large to small speakers. Crossover changed to 80. It just doesn't sound the best. Example, surround is too dramatic with vocals being lost, bass too low, night scenes too loud so I need to rush for the remote. 

My room is 8x4m with my setup on the tail end. My main position is about 5m.i have a Denon X2400h, monitor audio towers and centre, mission audio rears mounted on wall, height of ceiling. Sony 10 inch sub. Thanks. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Audyseey is just a tool that's used to help dial in the system, you can adjust afterward to fine tune the sound. You mention the bass was too low, so perhaps you should adjust the sub up a few dB. Same with the center channel, since it seems voices are not loud enough. Everyone's room is different, their speakers and subwoofer different, their personal tastes different. Auto room EQ technology like Audyssey can't account for all that so almost everyone tweaks the settings after using it.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

veez said:


> Hi everyone. Please can you direct me to a guide on how to setup my AV. I have followed Audyssey step by step using 8 positions, changed large to small speakers. Crossover changed to 80. It just doesn't sound the best. Example, surround is too dramatic with vocals being lost, bass too low, night scenes too loud so I need to rush for the remote.
> 
> My room is 8x4m with my setup on the tail end. My main position is about 5m.i have a Denon X2400h, monitor audio towers and centre, mission audio rears mounted on wall, height of ceiling. Sony 10 inch sub. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk




I would also make sure to turn off dynamic eq. Ime this makes surround speakers too hot. Interestingly is that it also raises bass levels.(lower levels could be acoustics as mentioned below) As Jim said, you can bump the sub channel a few dB and see how you like that. Also, if my conversation is right, your room is 24’x12’. Square rooms are difficult acoustically. And while those aren’t square dimensions one is a doubling so it’s the same thing. Also, a 10 Sony subwoofer won’t likely have much to offer in that sized/shaped room. I would experiment with placement of that.


----------



## veez (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback ppl. So this is what I did yesterday..

- ran Audyssey. Did all 8 positions with equal distances from the initial position.
-then adjusted large to small speakers
- set front speakers to 80hz
-set rears to 100hz
- switched off dynamic eq
- have dynamic volume to medium, is this fine?
- any other settings I can consider?
-manually increased sub and centre channel level. 

Sounds better now. I'm going to do a bass crawl to reposition the sub and look at adding another later.


Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

veez said:


> Thanks for the feedback ppl. So this is what I did yesterday..
> 
> - ran Audyssey. Did all 8 positions with equal distances from the initial position.
> -then adjusted large to small speakers
> ...




Nice work! I think your going the right way. Personally I would turn off dynamic volume also, but if it works for your situation, there’s no wrong answer. I just personally don’t like dynamic compression schemes. 

Bass crawl is definitely worth a try and usually yields a good starting point. Adding a second subwoofer is a great idea as this will help even out bass response and add a little headroom. Respectfully, I would recommend looking at subwoofers NOT made by Sony. One of the ID companies(SVS, HSU, Rythmik, and psa to start) will offer much better value and performance by way of better linearity, bass extension, and output. Some have nice built in EQ, and SVS’s CS is unmatched. 
Quality bass, IMO is an investment and should be considered carefully.


----------



## veez (Jun 30, 2019)

willis7469 said:


> Nice work! I think your going the right way. Personally I would turn off dynamic volume also, but if it works for your situation, there’s no wrong answer. I just personally don’t like dynamic compression schemes.
> 
> Bass crawl is definitely worth a try and usually yields a good starting point. Adding a second subwoofer is a great idea as this will help even out bass response and add a little headroom. Respectfully, I would recommend looking at subwoofers NOT made by Sony. One of the ID companies(SVS, HSU, Rythmik, and psa to start) will offer much better value and performance by way of better linearity, bass extension, and output. Some have nice built in EQ, and SVS’s CS is unmatched.
> Quality bass, IMO is an investment and should be considered carefully.


Thanks bud. Much appreciated! 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

My pleasure. Just hope I can help!


----------



## wantAvote (Dec 2, 2018)

Veez, i like the recommendations you are getting/reading, however there is only so much you can do with some pieces. I know sony makes a $10,000 pair of speakers etc but their lesser speakers do not share the tech advantage. although in some cases can be coaxed. 

You should adjust the sony sub to 80hz as with your AVR if possible. This should make a huge diff in sound adjustability. Next, turn off all sound compression devices/algorithms, turn off tone controls and go "direct" at every opportunity in fact for best setup turn off LED's, video connections, etc etc wherever available. 

Now run Audyssey and/or REW. 

I agree 110% with stepping up on your next Sub purchase. Keeping in mind with speakers you get what you pay for, however there are a few great values to be had even with powered subs, Like SVS, Focal, B&W..., 10"min 12" direct fire prefered (not down firing) find a showroom near you to visit and try living with a decent powered sub for a bit...


----------



## veez (Jun 30, 2019)

wantAvote said:


> Veez, i like the recommendations you are getting/reading, however there is only so much you can do with some pieces. I know sony makes a $10,000 pair of speakers etc but their lesser speakers do not share the tech advantage. although in some cases can be coaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the added input. I initially started with a full sony including receiver 5.1 set. Over the years, I upgraded and noticed the difference to the point of listening to sounds I never heard on the Sony. Im in love with monitor audios, unfortunately I can't afford bronze or higher but the mrc range deliver bang for the buck. Will most likely upgrade to a sub from this brand.

On another note, i picked up a problem with dialogue and surround being too dramatic for series. It was very annoying that I restored to stereo. I did a bit of research and established that the Audyssey reference setting was the culprit. Changed to flat and voila. Day and night experience. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

veez said:


> Thanks for the added input. I initially started with a full sony including receiver 5.1 set. Over the years, I upgraded and noticed the difference to the point of listening to sounds I never heard on the Sony. Im in love with monitor audios, unfortunately I can't afford bronze or higher but the mrc range deliver bang for the buck. Will most likely upgrade to a sub from this brand.
> 
> On another note, i picked up a problem with dialogue and surround being too dramatic for series. It was very annoying that I restored to stereo. I did a bit of research and established that the Audyssey reference setting was the culprit. Changed to flat and voila. Day and night experience.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk



Nice job. Audyssey reference has been known for that. 
Also, fwiw, I personally wouldn’t buy a subwoofer from Monitor audio, or any “speaker” manufacturer for that matter. Pretty much all speaker makers seem to treat subwoofers as an afterthought or accessory to their speakers. Even some of my favorite brands like JBL, revel, GE Paradigm, B&W, klipsch etc, make subs that just aren’t as good as subwoofer makers like SVS, Rythmik, HSU, PSA, and even smaller brands like RSL. Their output, extension and linearity are just much better.


----------

